# Felt ZW75



## jen0910

Hi, I am new to road biking (and the forum). I just got my first road bike, the Felt womens ZW75, I have noticed that there is practically nothing about them online since it is new so I thought I would share some pictures and my initial thoughts about the bike. I just picked it up on Wednesday and have only taken it on one short(17mi) ride but I like it so far. I have the Tall size and with the brick SPD M505 pedals from my mtb it weighs 21.2lbs.

I started out mountain biking on a full suspension bike so going from that to a road bike was a bit of a change. I feel so much faster on this bike, I was worried about the transition to a road bike but it feels pretty stable and comfortable. I guess the carbon seatstays, seatpost and fork help. I haven't ridden other road bikes so I can't really compare it... 

I like all the little touches on the bike that show that Felt paid attention to details like the cable ends, red accents(water bottle cage bolts, derailleur hanger...) and the little rubber frame protectors on the cables. The micro.shifters seem like they will be a little easier to use for someone with smaller hands. The only thing that I don't like so far is the saddle, I am going to try it at least one more time but it didn't feel too great on the first ride.


----------



## jrhz06

Very nice bike. Enjoy.


----------



## Don4

That is one nice looking bike.

How on earth did you get it to stand up for these photos? It looks great in this setting.

Note to Superdave: I think you may have found your photographer and setting for the 2012 model year photo shoot! These shots really show off the product nicely.


----------



## jen0910

Don4 said:


> That is one nice looking bike.
> 
> How on earth did you get it to stand up for these photos? It looks great in this setting.
> 
> Note to Superdave: I think you may have found your photographer and setting for the 2012 model year photo shoot! These shots really show off the product nicely.



Thanks, I like the way it looks compared to most of the other womens road bikes I have seen, and it's not covered in pink (which is a plus).

You can see in the first pic that there is a little wire that I stuck into the pedal (it is the leg of an archery target) It is basically just a metal rod shaped like an "L". I did edit it out of the second shot though. 

Thanks for the photo compliments, I actually went to school for photography. There are basically no pictures of it online except for the manufacturer website shot so I thought I could help someone out who was looking for more.


----------



## cchase86

Looks great!


----------



## zach.scofield

Such a great bike. We have 1 in the shop and the frame is very nice. I specially enjoy the welded f. der boss instead of the clamp used on other models. Nice Photography.


----------



## JogBike

Welcome to the Felt fan club. I've been following this forum regularly since I bought my Z5 in Nov 2010, and it's clear that Felt company support is excellent. The bikes are a super value for the money. I have no hesitation to recommend Felt bicycles. :thumbsup:

Great choice for your first road bike. With it's carbon seat stays and fork, it should ride like a dream. 

Yes, as you pointed out, Felt puts very nice classy touches on it's bicycles.

Enjoy the ride. You'll soon discover that when on your Z, bicycling never "Felt" so good.


----------



## Jaten

Nice bike and bike pics, jen! Enjoy! I have the '11 ZW6, and all I can say is Felt makes GREAT bikes for the money.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO

Nice bike!

Looks like your saddle is tilted too far down and could make it very uncomfortable. Did you get a bike fit?

Take a look at the Specialized Romin series if you end up getting a new saddle. I have heard nothing but great things from females about the saddle, and I run the Romin expert on my bike.


----------



## jen0910

RUFUSPHOTO said:


> Nice bike!
> 
> Looks like your saddle is tilted too far down and could make it very uncomfortable. Did you get a bike fit?
> 
> Take a look at the Specialized Romin series if you end up getting a new saddle. I have heard nothing but great things from females about the saddle, and I run the Romin expert on my bike.


Thanks for the suggestion. I did get a fitting when I bought the bike and the bike shop guy mentioned that he had the saddle tipped down 2* because some racer did it... So I will try to adjust it and see if that helps.


----------



## jen0910

My bike was trashed this weekend, I should be getting a replacement today though.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=3381393#post3381393


----------



## z85guy

Ouch.. That hurts just looking at it! Good luck with the new ride.


----------



## Brew1

Hope you get your new bike soon. I just purchased a ZW5 for my Wife and she loves it....


----------



## whi_tri

And here's my first RBR post.

Jen, we bought my wife a ZW75 in late May. She's never been much of a rider, but she fell in love with that bike. She's up to I think right around 500 miles and is totally hooked on riding. And what a great performance to cost ratio that unit has. I hope you were able to get your new ride in and are back logging miles!

(of course, now it's my turn to upgrade, which is why I'm here)


----------



## jen0910

whi_tri said:


> And here's my first RBR post.
> 
> Jen, we bought my wife a ZW75 in late May. She's never been much of a rider, but she fell in love with that bike. She's up to I think right around 500 miles and is totally hooked on riding. And what a great performance to cost ratio that unit has. I hope you were able to get your new ride in and are back logging miles!
> 
> (of course, now it's my turn to upgrade, which is why I'm here)


I did get my new bike about a week after the accident (the guy at the bike shop made out on the deal, he got to sell the same bike to the same people twice ). 
My boyfriend rode it the other day to check some adjustments and I think he's jealous...


----------

